# Hobby shop foot ware



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 21, 2018)

I wear work boots 9-10 hours a day standing on concrete. The first thing I do when I come home is take the boots off and get off of my feet for 1/2 hour to an hour. If you haven't guessed by now, I do have a lot of foot problems and am in need of a second surgery for plantar fasciitis. 

After a short rest I usually have the urge to make some chips, so on goes my sneakers. I have my work space lined with comfort mats, which makes the hobby much more enjoyable for me.

I'm getting tired of pulling metal out of my feet from wearing sneakers. I need to come up with something else. 

What do you guys wear in the hobby shop?

Shooty


----------



## francist (Apr 21, 2018)

I went to a slip-on Romeo (at least they used to be called Romeos. No laces with the elastic side panel). Nothing drops into the shoe from the top and a fairly benign tread.

-frank


----------



## Lordbeezer (Apr 21, 2018)

Wolverine durashocks..whatever style works for you..


----------



## Glenn Brooks (Apr 21, 2018)

Shooty, aha, The boots you just took off!  Usually wear a pair of Cat steel toe lace boots.  Although sometimes go with a good brand of  synthetic hiking shoe. I often go a bit of welding.  Hot welding sparks go right thru the mesh uppers and burn baby burn when they hit my toes or arch.  Only last a few seconds, but you sure know it’s happening. 

Often wondered if a nice pair of leather pull ons would work? Yep, the Romero’s shown above.  Redwing used to make these. Sold a lot of them in Alaska to guys in the fishing fleet. Casual wear, plus your always working on something while staying on the boat. 

Glenn


----------



## Bamban (Apr 21, 2018)

I wear sketchers with their memory foam. These feel like standing on anti fatigue mat


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 21, 2018)

I was considering motorcycle boots but the soles tend to be pretty hard on those. What did men wear on their feet in the heyday of manual machines?


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 21, 2018)

Btw, thanks for all of the quick replies.


----------



## Hukshawn (Apr 21, 2018)

I have 3 pairs of foot wear I wear regularly. Boots for work, (likely much the same as yours) mine or kodiac for their light weight. Same, 10-12 hours in boots. I wear just regular flat sole shoes out and about and Walmart gray skate shoes in the garage/shop. Soles are flat and worn out. Chips get stuck and melt into the soles. I just sweep where I'm standing then grind my feet on the floor till most of the loose chips are out. But, those shoes stay in the garage... I kick them off one foot at a time as I step in the door. They never come inside lest I hear the wife... (THERES THOSE STUPID METAL CURLY THINGS IN THR BEDROOM AGAIN, SHAWN....!!)


----------



## Downunder Bob (Apr 21, 2018)

Shootymacshootface said:


> I was considering motorcycle boots but the soles tend to be pretty hard on those. What did men wear on their feet in the heyday of manual machines?


Would depend very much on the boot, a good M/Cycle boot with a good inner sole, like scholl orthaheel.  I can wear mine all day while walking around. 

In the heyday of manual machines, As an apprentice in the 60's we mostly wore ripple sole desert boots, it was the fashion, had nothing to do with safety, but they were comfortable. Most of the older guys just wore normal every day shoes, usually when their best dress shoes got replaced the older ones would become work shoes.

These days I wear nike sneakers just not my best ones. have to be careful when welding though.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 21, 2018)

I started out wearing Red Wing Irish Setter lace up boots with the foam type sole; chips cut them up pretty bad, had them resoled several times and still wear them when I am running the engines at Sturgeon's Sawmill, these boots are over 60 years old;  Then the company I worked for, Kaiser Steel, decided that all in the shop should wear steel toe boots; they nearly crippled me, had no proper arch; then after leaving the company, I started wearing tennis shoes, each time I wore a pair out, I'd get a different pair that had a higher arch and finally settled on a pair with leather uppers and rubber soles; yes, chips would cut into them, but not a huge problem, I wore them until after retirement, then started wearing sandals, with socks if there might be hot chips!  For welding I go back to the boots.  I find with the sandals, I can be on my feet perhaps twice the time without undue discomfort.  Yes, I am quite careful about dropping things, or perhaps not dropping things.


----------



## Groundhog (Apr 21, 2018)

I wear my motorcycle boots. But I wear them all the time anyway!  They are Street Steel brand but don't remember the model. They have laces in front, but a zipper on the sides. Made them real easy to get into when I was recovering from back & hip surgery.


----------



## benmychree (Apr 21, 2018)

I remember a guy at Kaiser Steel, he wore lace up cowboy boots!  I don't remember what he did after the steel toe edict, maybe he retired first.
RIP Marvin Bowers


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 21, 2018)

Thanks for the ideas. A pair mc boots with a zipper and a soft insole might work for me. Easy on/off is a must for me. If I find something that is really comfortable I could use them for work as well. I work on heavy equipment.


----------



## Eddyde (Apr 21, 2018)

I have been wearing Blundstone 500 or 550 boots for decades, Most comfortable footwear I know.


----------



## ddickey (Apr 21, 2018)

Hmm. My most comfortable footwear are my composite toe work boots. With a Red Wing insole for comfort and arch support. Thorogood is the brand, made in Wisconsin.


----------



## Silverbullet (Apr 21, 2018)

I use to buy mason work boots and shoes, even sold them for awhile. They had double comfort insoles and they even made and had sneakers with steel toes. Thorogood I loved the six inch with the full length crepe soles , most comfortable work boot made. I will say a set of masons last and free replacement if the sole wore out. Had a forklift crush my foot and the steel toe saved me solid tire model cut the sole thru.


----------



## cg285 (Apr 21, 2018)

bell bottom pants and you will also set a new trend


----------



## Lordbeezer (Apr 21, 2018)

Last time I wore bell bottoms was 1974.riding my chopper .JFK Blvd.NLR AR..stopped at traffic light.damn bell bottoms got hung up on crash bar.fell right over kicking the whole time.bout never got that heavy bike off me..of course nobody helped..guess I was kinda rough looking


----------



## mwhite (Apr 21, 2018)

I wear steel toe red wings. 8" pull on boots. I once saw a man loose 3 toes when a motor on a stand fell over on his foot. I wear them all day (10 hr shift) and in my shop too. Yes my feet hurt but I still have all of my toes.


----------



## oskar (Apr 21, 2018)

Running shoes works for me


----------



## Downunder Bob (Apr 21, 2018)

I won't wear steel caps, don't mind hard caps, but not steel they cut toes off too easily. When I worked as a marine engineer the company made a new rule "we had to wear steel caps. It wasn't long before the first toes got cut off, then some more. They changed the rule to hard caps pretty quick.
'


----------



## extropic (Apr 21, 2018)

Shootymacshootface said:


> I wear work boots 9-10 hours a day standing on concrete. The first thing I do when I come home is take the boots off and get off of my feet for 1/2 hour to an hour. If you haven't guessed by now, I do have a lot of foot problems and am in need of a second surgery for plantar fasciitis.
> 
> After a short rest I usually have the urge to make some chips, so on goes my sneakers. I have my work space lined with comfort mats, which makes the hobby much more enjoyable for me.
> 
> ...



If you are having surgery to correct plantar fasciitis, I hope you've thoroughly exhausted all the more conservative treatments.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Apr 21, 2018)

Downunder Bob said:


> Would depend very much on the boot, a good M/Cycle boot with a good inner sole, like scholl orthaheel.  I can wear mine all day while walking around.
> 
> In the heyday of manual machines, As an apprentice in the 60's we mostly wore ripple sole desert boots, it was the fashion, had nothing to do with safety, but they were comfortable. Most of the older guys just wore normal every day shoes, usually when their best dress shoes got replaced the older ones would become work shoes.
> 
> These days I wear nike sneakers just not my best ones. have to be careful when welding though.




My favourite Motorcycle boots are Rossi A small Australian family owned business still making in Australia when most others including Blundstone have gone overseas, (Asia)  The Rossi boots are all leather uppers, vulcanised oil proof rubber sole, fully waterproof, long lasting, My last pair lasted for about 12 years and I do a lot of miles. Most importantly they are extremely comfortable, from day 1. I keep the old ones for welding, and other similar jobs.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 21, 2018)

I get a $200 shoe allowance from my employer on July 1st. Our guidelines for foot ware leave a lot of options for us. It states only that we must have ankle support. I could probably get away with some light weight hiking boots, but with all of the cutting, welding, grinding, and moving heavy objects at work makes me stick with work boots for work. I can easily get 2 years+ out of a pair of boots, so I can buy anything that is within our contract (ankle support). So, come July I'm getting something good for my feet! But what?

You guys here are great, and no trolls! 
Thanks!


----------



## Bob Korves (Apr 21, 2018)

extropic said:


> If you are having surgery to correct plantar fasciitis, I hope you've thoroughly exhausted all the more conservative treatments.


Plantar fasciitis is controllable.  I worked on my feet all day, all the time, no breaks, no sitting, for nearly all my adult life.  I had horrible problems with it, wanted to scream out loud.  Following the exercises that were given me, religiously, and wearing proper footwear, got me nearly back to normal.  Now that I am retired, I have no problems at all, because I am not on my feet all day, every day.  I would have quit my job before I had surgery for plantar fasciitis.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 22, 2018)

Yes the surgery is awful. I did a double back in o9. My doctor said that I was nuts for wanting to do both but I chose to be out from work for 30 days instead of 60 days to do them separately. If I needed both done again it would definitely be one at a time. 

I've been doing exercises for it and it is helping. Resting works the best, but that doesn't happen.


----------



## Eddyde (Apr 22, 2018)

Downunder Bob said:


> I won't wear steel caps, don't mind hard caps, but not steel they cut toes off too easily. When I worked as a marine engineer the company made a new rule "we had to wear steel caps. It wasn't long before the first toes got cut off, then some more. They changed the rule to hard caps pretty quick.
> '


The TV show Mythbusters covered the "steel toe boot-toe amputation" debate. They found, While it is possible to have ones toes cut off by the steel insert, the force of the impact required to do so would have completely destroyed the toes anyway. The conclusion was, Steel toed boots effectively lessened  smaller impacts that could have caused severe injury. You are much better of with them than without.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Apr 22, 2018)

Eddyde said:


> The TV show Mythbusters covered the "steel toe boot-toe amputation" debate. They found, While it is possible to have ones toes cut off by the steel insert, the force of the impact required to do so would have completely destroy the toes anyway. The conclusion was, Steel toed boots effectively lessened  smaller impacts that could have caused severe injury. You are much better of with them than without.


Yes I've heard that. They have also proved a number of things don't work, that actually do ,and proved things that do work that don't work very often They play the game of probability very well to make a tv show. I'll take my chances without the steel thanks.


----------



## 4ssss (Apr 22, 2018)

When I was working the company had a guy come around twice a year in a shoe truck, and they paid for the safety shoes you bought. I don't remember the name of the shoe company, but they sold steel toed sneakers, and it was like walking on air. I still use them in the shop though I really don't need to just because they're so comfortable standing in front of a machine.


----------



## Ray C (Apr 22, 2018)

In the last decade, I've been thru 2 pairs of Worx 5266, side-zipper boots.  http://mpshoes.com/product/worx-5266-mens-6-inch-boot-black/  The first pair lasted 7 years and I'm on the year 3 of the second pair. 

The tops are all leather so, whenever I'm welding or during the colder seasons, I wear these.

If I'm just out in the shop doing small piece machining, I just wear a ratty pair of gym shoes.

I also had/have issues with plantar fasciitis and also had hallux cheilectomy surgery which was very successful.   After 3 years of limping and ice-packs to keep the swelling down, I went for the surgery.   Had it on a Friday and walked to work on Monday.  I work at a huge facility and the trip between vehicle and office is 3/8 mile.   Took about 3 months for the bone to heal and was able to slowly start jogging again afterward.

Ray


----------



## Eddyde (Apr 22, 2018)

Downunder Bob said:


> Yes I've heard that. They have also proved a number of things don't work, that actually do ,and proved things that do work that don't work very often They play the game of probability very well to make a tv show. I'll take my chances without the steel thanks.


Yes, the show got it wrong a few times, they also were very diligent at reexamining and correcting those conclusions. In this case, I disagree it was a "game of probability", They followed what I believe to be, sound scientific practice. Anyone can watch the episode and make their own informed conclusion.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Apr 22, 2018)

Just picked up these skechers today. So far so good!


----------



## Cadillac STS (Apr 24, 2018)

Whatever they are for the home shop I think it is key to have something you can "Step in and Step out" very very easily.  

I have my shoes at the shop door.  Step in, work in the shop, step out and leave.

Then all the chips or whatever else stays in the shop and no effort at all to put shoes on and off.


----------



## Davy Sprocket (May 4, 2018)

What are you wearing for work boots? Maybe you need to invest in those too. I don't know if they will necessarily help with the plantar problem, but Nicks or Whites boots are made for people who stand all day. They are custom fit and worth every penny.

Sent from my SM-T377V using Tapatalk


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 4, 2018)

I wear Chippewa boots at work. They are comfortable and dry, and require almost no break in.
Thanks for the lead on alternative boots. I will check those out.


----------



## gasengin (May 6, 2018)

I wear White's and I love them.  Have several pair from dress boots to work boots.  If you've never wore White's, it will take a while before they are comfortable.  The boots don't "break-in, " your feet break-in to the boot.


----------



## SonofHarold - Metal Carver (May 7, 2018)

I had to wear protective toe shoes where I worked, I ve had good luck buying RedWing shoes. They make a line of sneaker type protective shoes that are very light and quite comfortable. When working I'd replace the insoles ( about $40 ) every  five or six months. There is not much worse than uncomfortable aching feet! Learned years ago that spending more and buying a better quality shoe helped me a lot plus they last longer. I had to buy new shoes when working about every 2 years or so, not that they would wear out, but they broke down inside and became uncomfortable.  I'd be lucky if cheaper shoes lasted me much more than 6 months (false economy)  I also found more recently that swapping shoes a day or two during the week help with my feet feeling better. Also in theory your shoes should last longer, tho I an not so sure...
I also had Plantar Fasciitis issues years ago and have for the most part solved that (Thankfully) with some stretching exercises the Doc showed me. He advised me to avoid the surgery if at all possible as it can make it worse as often as it helps ( and he was a surgeon! ) 
Best of luck, Take care!


----------



## FLguy (May 8, 2018)

Doc Martins. Chips don't cut into the sole. The leather is soft too. Been wearing these for over a year now.


----------



## Suzuki4evr (May 8, 2018)

francist said:


> I went to a slip-on Romeo (at least they used to be called Romeos. No laces with the elastic side panel). Nothing drops into the shoe from the top and a fairly benign tread.
> 
> -frank


I wear the same type of shoe made by Johnson, love the shoe,but I differ from the "Nothing drops in" part,because three quarters of the year I wear shorts, and there is always something knifing me if I don't wear trousers.


----------



## Charles Spencer (May 9, 2018)

Over ten years ago I bought some sneakers to do some work on the roof.  They were Crosstrekkers.  Comfortable with flat soles.  I still have them and would love to get another pair but I can't find them anywhere.  I also wear old combat boots.  I got a lifetime supply free, sort of.


----------



## dlane (May 9, 2018)

FLguy said:


> Doc Martins. Chips don't cut into the sole. The leather is soft too. Been wearing these for over a year now.


Bought some new Doc martins last year , they lasted a week sticking fell apart, they are made in China now. 
I grew up in doc’s


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 9, 2018)

Those sketchers I bought are working out, but they do pick up a lot of chips. I even shot a 3gun match in them on Sunday.



Bob Korves said:


> Now that I am retired, I have no problems at all, because I am not on my feet all day, every day.


And this is some of the best news I've heard yet, thanks!


----------



## gi_984 (May 19, 2018)

Tried a lot of pricey boots.  Most are made overseas now.  Thorogood. Still made in USA and feel like heaven.  Work for hours and my feet don't hurt anymore.  See my post below. 

https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/new-pair-of-boots.63195/


----------



## hermetic (May 19, 2018)

depends what I am doing, if it is "light" work, like car repairs, woodwork etc, it is a pair of filthy trainers, if it is machining, fabrication or anything concerning equipment heavier than a light hammer, it's on with Lidls best steel toecap work boots, generally get about two years out of a pair, for a lot less than anywhere else. At the moment though I have a pair of dickies work boots, with a fairly high top that protect my ankles, but still fit inside my trousers, so that those evil little blobs of weld spatter dont go down the tops! They are also described as 100% waterproof, which is always a bonus in our great British climate!


----------



## Aaron_W (May 19, 2018)

I see you found a pair of boots, so may or may not help. 

I always used a Redwing zipper boot as a station boot, so I don't have personal experience with this brand but I've heard good things about Redback slip on boots from firefighters who have used them as a station boot. Supposedly the closest thing to a steel toed slipper that you will find. Non-steel toe versions are also available if you prefer.

https://www.redbackboots.com/mens/redback-boots


----------



## FOMOGO (May 19, 2018)

Being a little on the short side, I wear these to get me up where I can see what's going on. Also excellent for protecting from hot swarf, and as we all know, one can never be too fashion conscious when working in the machine shop.  Mike


----------



## Shootymacshootface (May 20, 2018)

I bet those would be great for welding!

Update on those sketches I bought. 
I have gotten zero chips or splinters in my shoes. As I said earlier, the soles do pick up a bit of swarf , but I can deal with that. They are comfortable and cushy, but I do still struggle if I spend a lot of time on my feet (not the shoes fault). So, I am glad that I bought them.

 My $200 shoe allowance will be coming around on July 1st and you guys have given me a lot of great products to consider. Thanks, it is much appreciated! 

I have also learned that the single biggest thing that I can do for my foot pain is to do my damm stretches every day.

John


----------



## Janderso (Jun 21, 2018)

I wear Birkenstock sandles all the time when I get home from work. When I start picking chips out of my toes I go change.
A week and a half ago I dropped a 3/4” end mill on my little toe. I was so concerned about damaging the $75 end mill, the initial pain was mitigated somewhat.
I have been limping ever since.
I am a bit more careful now when I turn on the mill or lathe.
I am very careful about cleaning up after I use chip makers. Those little buggers cause all kinds of problems, including an ass chewing from my bride of 35 years


----------



## Canus (Jun 21, 2018)

You might want to look into the Dr. Scholls custom fit orthotic inserts.  They provide excellent arch support which takes some of the pressure off the heel.  The local Walmart (boo hiss) has the device that you stand on and it selects the correct insert for your foot.  They are expensive but they solved my foot pain problem.


----------



## Smithdoor (Jun 21, 2018)

Shootymacshootface said:


> I wear work boots 9-10 hours a day standing on concrete. The first thing I do when I come home is take the boots off and get off of my feet for 1/2 hour to an hour. If you haven't guessed by now, I do have a lot of foot problems and am in need of a second surgery for plantar fasciitis.
> 
> After a short rest I usually have the urge to make some chips, so on goes my sneakers. I have my work space lined with comfort mats, which makes the hobby much more enjoyable for me.
> 
> ...


I seen one do machine work with bare feet . 
I myself use just good pair of shoes.
No steel toes as most hobby is light

Dave

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J320A using Tapatalk


----------



## chips&more (Jun 21, 2018)

I wear tennis shoes with a HIGH arch everywhere I go. Feet feel fine. In the shop I’m always being mindful that I have no steel toe covering. If that means anything…Dave


----------



## Smithdoor (Jun 21, 2018)

chips&more said:


> I wear tennis shoes with a HIGH arch everywhere I go. Feet feel fine. In the shop I’m always being mindful that I have no steel toe covering. If that means anything…Dave




I were tennis shoes too
I did stand on a rubber mat

Dave


----------



## GoceKU (Jun 21, 2018)

I wear steel lined work boots 10-16 hours a day standing on concrete 5-6 days a week on work, i wear them down and change them every 9 months, so when i come home i wear the lights old shoes i have, i only avid wearing sandals as jumping around to avoid flying chips is not fun.


----------



## tjb (Jun 21, 2018)

Glad you asked this question, Shooty.

I am actually in the process of trying to find a good set of practical boots/shoes to wear in the shop.  My ankle high hiking lace-ups are about worn out, and shavings get caught in the soles and laces all the time.

I found these Blundstone 585 boots on the internet and was contemplating putting out an APB here on Hobby-Machinist.  Would love to hear some feedback on these, or any other suggestions, from some of you more seasoned veterans.

Regards,
Terry

https://www.llbean.com/llb/shop/120...6794&feat=506794-GN2&csp=f&attrValue_0=Rustic Brown


----------



## savarin (Jun 21, 2018)

One day I expect I will regret it but I wear crocs. Very comfy, no sweating, no stinky feet, easy on and off.
Occasionally a chip will fall into the holes but surprisingly not very often. swarf does penetrate the sole sometimes but not before its felt and removed.
welding takes a bit of thought first to prevent the hot sparks.
Far better than traditional aussie safety boots though 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I do wear full coverage leather boots and long overalls when casting though.


----------



## Aaron_W (Jun 21, 2018)

tjb said:


> Glad you asked this question, Shooty.
> 
> I am actually in the process of trying to find a good set of practical boots/shoes to wear in the shop.  My ankle high hiking lace-ups are about worn out, and shavings get caught in the soles and laces all the time.
> 
> ...




I'm giving some thought to the similar Redbacks I posted above for around the house work boots instead of painting, staining, scuffing and otherwise maltreating my daily wear boots.

Dual purpose as they should be quick to throw on like slippers to walk the dog, take out the trash etc, better protection for my feet and will keep my daily boots / shoes looking nicer.


----------



## Cooter Brown (Jun 22, 2018)

This is what I usually wear in my shop doesn't matter what I'm doing... Welding, Plasma Cutting, angle grinding, running the Bridgeport, or throwing chips with the South Bend, about 80% on the time I'm wear my off brand crocs.


----------



## mickri (Jun 26, 2018)

I have a life philosophy that if I can't live my life in sandals, shorts and a comfy short sleeve shirt I have strayed from the straight and narrow and need to reevaluate what I am doing wrong.  Do whatever it takes to get my life back in order.  I should also offer that after hiking the John Muir Trail a while back I can no longer wear any type of closed toe shoe for more than a couple of hours.  So I wear sandals.  My son works for Reef Sandals and he keeps me supplied.  I don't make lots of chips and keep my work area fairly clean.  Have not had a problem so far.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jun 26, 2018)

That's some dedication wearing crocks while welding!


Cooter Brown said:


> This is what I usually wear in my shop doesn't matter what I'm doing... Welding, Plasma Cutting, angle grinding, running the Bridgeport, or throwing chips with the South Bend, about 80% on the time I'm wear my off brand crocs.
> 
> View attachment 270244



My sketchers have been working out for me. Their comfort is only second to my crocks, but I would never do any welding in my crocks! The closed non vented design of the sketchers has kept everything unwanted off of my feet. Plantar fasciitis will always be a problem for me, but if I am smart it may be manageable, we'll see.
Thanks to all for all of the great replies!
John (Aka Shooty)


----------



## DarkHorse (Jun 30, 2018)

For standing on concrete, or any other hard surface all day, have some custom orthotic inserts made.  insurance will cover them. 

 They built me some made from cork in a synthetic binder.  Solved all my issues with foot and back pain. 

 I tried more boots than I care to think about trying to solve the problem.  Now I'm running some composite toe Red Wings with these orthotics. Light weight and I can  stand on concrete for 14 hours with no issues.  They don't have to come off the moment I walk in the house anymore.


----------



## bretthl (Jul 7, 2018)

Cement boots.  There is low gravity here on the moon.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jul 20, 2018)

Well, I got called out at work today for wearing my sketchers. They don't comply with our safety policy. Now I have to find something similar in a high top. The policy only says ankle support.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jul 20, 2018)

Shootymacshootface said:


> I was considering motorcycle boots but the soles tend to be pretty hard on those. What did men wear on their feet in the heyday of manual machines?



Motorcycle boots are fine if you get ones that actually fit and are comfortable, good ones will protect your feet from most anything, the soles can be a bit firm, but the rubber ones are usually oil and acid resist. and not too hard on feet. I also use Orthaheel insets The heavy duty work boot ones. in all boots and shoes, even in sneakers, like walking on a pillow. In fact before I got them I could barely walk, now I can go a couple of miles and stand almost all day., I wear Rossi 811 Vision, great for riding or walking all day.

Also recommend getting a wooden duckboard in front of your machine, and put an anti fatigue rubber mat on it, stand there all day.

Back in the day (early 60's) all of us apprentices wore ripple sole dessert boots, more because of fashion than any sensible reason, but looking back, they were comfortable on hard concrete floors.


----------



## Pcmaker (Jul 20, 2018)

I wear steel toe work boots and swarf manages to get inside my shoes. I have no idea how this is possible. Right to the bottom of my feet.


----------



## Shootymacshootface (Jul 20, 2018)

Just like welding!


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jul 20, 2018)

Pcmaker said:


> I wear steel toe work boots and swarf manages to get inside my shoes. I have no idea how this is possible. Right to the bottom of my feet.



You need to get some longer trousers, so they hang down over your boots. Or get some old socks, cut the bottoms off and put them on over your your trouser legs and boots to seal it up. You can get canvas ones at some welding gear shops. Alaso some military surplus stores sell them. Not sure what they're called.


----------



## francist (Jul 20, 2018)

Downunder Bob said:


> Not sure what they're called.



Gaiters, I believe. 

-frank


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jul 20, 2018)

francist said:


> Gaiters, I believe.
> 
> -frank



I think you are correct sir, thank you.


----------



## ChrisAttebery (Jul 20, 2018)

I just looked them up. They are called welding spats.


----------



## pineyfolks (Jul 20, 2018)

I'm a type 1 diabetic with numerous foot and leg problems. I've been wearing wolverine durashock steel toe sneakers since I built my shop. Since my legs are numb from the knees down, the low shoes are easier to get on with my leg braces. I like the steel toes because I'm constantly bumping my feet on stuff.


----------



## strantor (Jul 21, 2018)

The place I used to work had a boot truck that would come by periodically and we had a $100 annual allowance we could get boots with. The boot truck had special pricing worked out with the company. I was a fan of Red Wing boots and would get those every year. They were usually getting ripe for replacement about the 10-12 month mark and I was impressed they would last a whole year of 12hr shifts, walking probably 2+ miles each shift across the plant floor, plus I wore them most times at home too.

One day the boot truck showed up just in time for my allowance to kick in and my boots were falling apart. Boot truck did not have my Red Wings. Instead I took a chance on Timberland Workforce lace-up steel toe boots. WOW. Walking in them felt like walking on air. They were the most comfortable footwear of any kind, that I had ever worn. I wore those boots for a year and they weren't even starting to show signs of stopping. I got another pair anyway after 12 months and put them in the closet, kept on wearing the first pair. One year later, did the same thing. I wore those boots for 4 years and gave away 2 pairs of brand new boots.

I went to work for another company who was much smaller, no boot truck contract, but they did have a lax "$150" annual boot allowance. After 1 year of employment I enquired about getting some boots and my boss handed me a credit card, told me to go take care of it on my lunch break. I asked "$150 max, right?" And he said "it's not a hard rule, just don't go crazy." I came back with these. He said "Holy ****, those had better last TWO years!" Apparently I "went crazy" (they were $275 at the time, price has come down).

I'm still wearing those boots now 4 years later, and they are still going strong. They are even more comfy than the previous timberland lace-ups, and they breathe like tennis shoes and are somehow simultaneously water proof (not sure how that's possible, but they are). I can stand in water 8" deep as long as I want, as long as I don't make enough motion for water to slosh over the top, my feet stay dry. Pants pull down over the top so no chips or slag fall in. I can stand/walk/work in these boots for hours upon hours and not feel foot pain or fatigue. I know they're expensive, but they really are worth the money. I would (will have to) spend my own money on a new pair when these wear out

I only have 2 other pairs of footwear. Wal-Mart knockoff crocs that I wear to the beach, and a pair of sketchers sneakers that I wear anytime I go somewhere with my wife, because she doesn't want to be seen in public with me wearing steel toe boots. She doesn't know that my sketchers are steel toe tennis shoes. Well, ok I have one more pair of shoes... a pair of black shiny things I wear when someone gets married or dies. But I hate those. They're so uncomfortable and I always feel like something is going to fall on my foot.


----------



## strantor (Jul 21, 2018)

P.s. you can probably put these timberland replacement insoles in any boot and make them 5x more comfy. (Look at the ratings)


----------



## ddickey (Jul 21, 2018)

$227 seems high for imported boots but if they work well...


----------



## Pcmaker (Jul 21, 2018)

They need to make steel toed crocs


----------

